# University parking



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

How many of you are taking your loved ones back to uni or college in your vans this weekend or soon. Many of us find difficulty parking on a site in some areas during winter months so how about wild camping for university. My daughter, at Aberystwyth, said to park outside her accomodation . Not in freshers week sorry!!!!!!!! These students go to bed early at 2am and I need my beauty sleep.
Right, I can recommend parking on the seafront by the harbour at the top end of Aberystwyth during winter. Park on the roadside away from the sea as it breaks over the wall. Whilst there last winter the police patrolled past several times and as its a dead end no students come past unless they are the early morning surfers. There are public toilets by the boat club open morning to mid evening too. Someone even left us a tenner on the floor so we were paid to stay there. How nice ha ha.
There is only one winter campsite in Aber but a pack of dogs from the owners farm is not condusive to keeping your clothes clean. Its a reasonable site but only 2 hardstandings and it is a bit higgledy piggeldy. We are returning our wayward student this weekend so we will check to see if the no-camping signs have been taken down yet. Summer parking will not be allowed. 
If we cant get in there then just up by the park and ride there is a large waste area for parking(opposite police headquarters) A few vans have parked there too.
Keep adding to the list as many universities do not have campsites nearby.


----------

